# How Do I...delete my silly poll?



## SingleuedByMarriedManThen (Jun 14, 2011)

*Still searching for a way to delete my poll...it's silly and needs to be taken down

Mods - please help!*


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Post a link to it.


----------



## SingleuedByMarriedManThen (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's the link:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies...e-girl-lied-used-married-man-then-dumped.html

Please help me delet the poll!!!
Thank you


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmmm., I'm not seeing a way to do it without deleting the whole thread. Do you want me to delete the thread?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> Hmmm., I'm not seeing a way to do it without deleting the whole thread. Do you want me to delete the thread?


I looked into that a few days ago. The best I could do was "stop" the poll (without deleting the thread).


----------

